# Trouble shooting the power hookup



## Markh (Jan 24, 2020)

Fleetwood wilderness 29 ft 1989 i believe 
Jusy got it a week ago, like always they claimed no problems. Got it home , set it up and so far everything aside for the furnace lighting, works. Yesterday i moved it closer to the house to work on the inside and now when i put power to it i throw the breaker in the house. Older house with 15 amp breakers but nothing is on. Would the inverter cause that? It was working before just fine but, i usedthe electric jack so im sure it sucked some juice causing the inverter to kick on.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

*I was living in a 1983 Fleetwood Terry Taurus...*

and it was a 30 amp system, which I hooked up to on my panel. For colder weather I had a second cord coming in that was a 20 amp. I had a surge protector strip and my computer, and when it was really cold out, I ran a ceramic heater with a fan on to even be warmer. I wouldn't think of running anything less than 30 amps unless you're just running a few lights. The refrigerator is 10 amps alone...


----------

